# Electric knife sharpeners?



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

So, what do you think about this sharpener?? Would any of you ever use such a thing?

I am not very good (okay crappy!) at sharpening by hand, and thought I'd check out some electric ones to see what's what..

At the same time though, I don't want to waste money on any type of sharpener if they are a useless product!
Thanks all..

Using the Chef's Choice Electric Knife Sharpener Video


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Cook's Illustrated liked one of those Chef Choice sharpeners. I don't remember which one. 

I wouldn't let any of my knives near one of those.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

It might depend on what kind of knives you have. Unless Chef's Choice has modified the design, I found that the bolster on my forged Wushof knives would not permit the blade to run its full length through the grinding wheels. That left a gap in the blade near the handle and tapering all the way down the blade. I'd chop green onions and find them strung together where the blade didn't cut!!

For stamped blades with no bolster I have heard they work well enough. I don't sharpen my knives more that 3 or 4 times a year and I can't see spending $120 or whatever for that. Have you considerd a knife sharpening service? They are not very expensive and they do a pretty good job.

Jock


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

I have a good rock to sharpen my knives, works great


----------



## cwshields (Jan 21, 2007)

I think the Chefs Choice 110 was the highest rated by CI. Have you checked out the Spyderco Sharpmaker or Edge Pro system from Apex? I have the Sharpmaker and it does a nice job.


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Okay, when I found this video that's all I looked at.. I did not check out the price list.. :suprise: Now I have..
Uh, not! I don't think so..

I think I will take your advice Jock, and get them done by a sharpening service for now.. 

cwshields, thanks for the heads up on the Sharpmaker. I checked it out, it looks good, but a little too confusing for me to figure out.. 

And of course, there's always hope that I'll master how to do it this task properly myself one day!


----------



## johnarmr (Jun 18, 2006)

get a stone and learn to do it or send them to someone like DR sharpening in PENN or just 101 knives.com google both for their prices and procedures


----------



## foodguru74 (Sep 5, 2007)

I love the Chef's Choice sharpeners. I use mine for all my knives. I got a really great deal at Metrokitchen.com, too.


----------



## motty (Sep 5, 2007)

I have this sharpener and I'm happy enough with it. Basically is sharpens the knife at a particular preset angle which may not be the most optimal one (at my experience. I find myself resharpening the knifes more frequently then I would when I take them to get sharpened at a cooking store.


Motty


----------



## realistic cook (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Joyful,
Before you spend dollars on an electric sharpener, get a lesson at a reputable knife shop. The folks there have no problem showing you the proper tecnique. I did, and now I can "hone" the edges of my knifes before every use. It only takes a couple of swipes to get back the razor edge. Hope this helps!
Please feel free to come visit me at therealisticcook.com


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

I am happy with this sharpener.


----------



## pcrcrepaira (Jan 31, 2016)

Yep the vast majority of sharpeners will fit the vast majority of knives.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Sure, but don't forget that the vast majority of both are not very good


----------



## salparadise (Mar 19, 2012)

phatch said:


> Cook's Illustrated liked one of those Chef Choice sharpeners. I don't remember which one.
> 
> I wouldn't let any of my knives near one of those.


I wouldn't either. I had one once and it ruins the temper on your knives. It also converts whatever angle is used to the angle of the sharpener by grinding off a bunch of metal. I let my ex keep it along with the knives she ruined. I started over. A new Wusthof chef's knife and a 10" DMT diamond sharpener with stand. I'm happy.

I've tried damn near everything imaginable except those Edge Pro gadgets, which are too big, expensive and tedious. Manual sharpening is best. There is no point in putting a razor edge on a kitchen knife (not that there's any danger of that with a Chef Choice); if they're sharp enough to slice a soft tomato they're sharp enough. Any more is a waste of metal. All you have to do is hold it at the correct angle, which isn't difficult. Start out too shallow and increase the angle until you feel it bite. Use a sharpie on the edge at first to confirm it visually. Four strokes on each side and you're good to go for quite awhile. I won't ever need to buy another sharpener.





  








dmt_W250FCWBa.JPG




__
salparadise


__
Feb 18, 2016


----------

